# R988 Miscellaneous videos



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

First video is a brief snippet of an early Vulcan in antiflash white paint scheme flyby

Second a short clip of an F/A-18E Super Hornet doing the air condensation while going through the mach barrier trick thing

Third is some Afghan (or maybe Chechyan I suppose) Guerrilla types shooting down a Russian Mi24 with an Sa-7, though the Mi24 seems to take the hit reasonable well and seems to be able to get down ok, though it's hard to tell from the distance.


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

A mini documentary/interview thing to try and raise funding for getting the Vulcan back in the air.


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

C1 Carrier on board delivery aircraft takes off into a wave and seems to make it.


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Some Mirage 50's or maybe 5s (or maybe even IIIs?) fom I think Argentina taking off and flying around.

Seahawk helicopter on a ship deck rolling over, I assume under rough seas?


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

SR71 establishes a new speed record for London to LA (in under 4 hours)


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

F-111s doing their thing


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Prototype F/A-18A during crosswind landing.

F-111 drop tank test goes wrong


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

DC8 engine fire


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

CH-47 shakes itself to pieces

Old SR71 documentary


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

737 does a low pass over a runway


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

An12 startup and takeoff


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

A300 600 beluga transporter


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

NZ A-4K skyhawks


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

RAAF 737 AEWC


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Another short SR71 vid

and couple of rare ones of the unusual Russian KM08 Ekranoplan
see here for more info on what that is
http://www.airbornegrafix.com/HistoricAircraft/Ekranoplans/ekrano2.htm


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mig 23


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mig 21


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mig 19


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Israeli ch53 tail loss

RAAF F-111


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

A couple of forgotten cold war bombers from opposite sides of the pond Soviet T4 and B58 Hustler


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Some clips from Operation Pitch Black training exercise in Northern Australia with countries like France, Singapore and Thailand also participating.


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

A Tornado ADV almost lands on top of another and a low flying Harrier gives a soldier a fright in Afghanistan or Iraq


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

CH-53 Stallion loops and rolls


----------



## R988 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mig 31, an air to air missile kill and some F-106 stuff.


----------



## konigstiger (Jul 4, 2006)

they are great thank alot


----------



## R988 (Jul 25, 2006)

Some more I have added to YouTube recently, some of these are fairly large files so I wont upload any unless by popular request (and if you can't be bothered with the hassle of downloading from YouTube)

8mins of compiled WW2 Guncam footage

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyV7eoafowo_

short Hawker Hurricane compilation

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptgSYS6sur4_

Porsche drag races MiG29ub

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgNy4HK_2_I_

Tu22M Backfire lands

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk9bSO4vbvc_

modern naval air power compilation

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxWQgHfBXek_

F4 Phantom II compilation 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x3SOZ4Hb5w_

SR-71 Blackbird tribute

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1veEc50Fso_

B58 Hustler

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBBdCFx8wss_

Sukhoi T4 prototype

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shxHAPp9_NI_


----------

